# [Hackintosh] Astuce pour faire fonctionner Fusion Drive



## johnlocke2342 (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour.

J'étais en train de concocter un tuto complet pour installer un fusion drive sur hackintosh, mais je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé sur ce forum. Du coup, si comme moi, après avoir suivi un tuto pour avoir un hackintosh bootable et avec iCloud fonctionnel, vous vous retrouvez avec un Mac sur lequel l'USB ne fonctionne pas du tout (donc autant dire inutilisable), je me contenterais de vous dire ceci:

-*ATTENTION:VOUS ALLEZ PERDRE LES DONNÉES PRÉSENTES SUR LE DISQUE DUR ET LE SSD. iCloud NE FONCTIONNERA PEUT-ÊTRE PAS ET VOTRE DISQUE DUR NE SERA PEUT-ÊTRE PAS BOOTABLE SANS L'AIDE DE LA CLÉ D'INSTALLATION*

-Vous ne pourrez pas DU TOUT partitionner votre Fusion Drive. Si vous voulez un double boot (ou triple ou plus), utilisez un autre disque dur dédié aux autres systèmes.

Bootez sur la clé d'installation d'OS X que vous aurez créée avec le programme dédié de votre choix et le fichier d'installation d'OS X MOUNTAIN LION 10.8.2 ou ultérieur (téléchargé sur le Mac App Store) et créez le Fusion Drive à partir des commandes pour un "vrai Mac" que vous entrerez dans le terminal de l'installateur d'OS X. REDÉMARREZ (c'est apparemment important) et re-bootez sur votre clé USB pour installer OS X normalement, comme vous le feriez sur un "vrai Mac". Redémarrez sur la clé (vous n'avez de toutes façons peut-être pas d'autre choix pour l'instant) et peaufinez votre installation avec la méthode de votre choix. 

Contentez vous de booter sur votre clé pour l'instant si, comme chez moi, l'installation d'un bootloader ne rend pas votre fusion drive bootable. Chez moi, iCloud fonctionne sans modifications mais le Fusion Drive n'est pas bootable.

Dans tous les cas, rien ne vaut un vrai Mac, que votre Fusion Drive soit livré par Apple ou bidouillé. 

En espérant en avoir aidé certains et être resté dans les règles du forum...


----------

